# Hydro Gear serial # Location



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on a Troy-Bilt ZTR mower. I need to find the serial number of the hydro motor so I can order parts. Can someone tell me where the number is located? I have looked all over and can't find it. Thanks


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's probably a unitized drive, meaning the wheel motor and hydro pump are combined as one unit. Can you post your model & serial?


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is the model and serial number of the mower. I can not find any numbers on the hydro unit. That is what I am looking for.

Model 17BF2ACP011
Serial 1C139G20175


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

They are (left & right) unitized drive systems. The wheel motor and hydro pump are considered one unit. Both of them come up in the IPL, but they're not identified as to what make and model. They could be hydro-gear, tuff-torq or another.
I scoured MTD's (they manufactured it) service bulletins (dealer area), and found nothing pertaining to servicing them with kits, no recalls, no issues whatsoever.
Given how much these units cost (MSRP $762 each side) vs. the cost of the entire rider when new, I can't see replacing them as feasible.

I suggest you contact MTD and speak with them, on 800-800-7310.

P.S. If you don't have it, MTD/Troy's part look-up system is:
http://mtdparts.arinet.com/scripts/...=Empartweb&loginID=mtddealer&Loginpwd=6922941


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Hydro Gear*

MTD part numbers cross to Hydro Gear units

EZT units Hydro Gear 71649 right hand 71650 left side

Check this manual out and see if it looks like the units you have. There is likely a sticker on the units with the info you are looking for, but they can be obscured by tractor frame and or support brackets, dirt etc...
You might have to remove them to find the sticker. You may have to go to Hydro Gear for any parts, I don't know what might be available.


HGTAG.JPG


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I was able to get the part from MTD. The mower is working great now.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> MTD part numbers cross to Hydro Gear units
> 
> EZT units Hydro Gear 71649 right hand 71650 left side
> 
> ...


Nice!!


----------

